# David D'Antonio



## Don Roley

Beware of the following guy,

http://groups.msn.com/SPECSEC/fraudofthemonth.msnw

since he has shown up on a few boards trashing other people. But when questions about his own claims come up, he never seems to answer.

I would like my own answers about his claims of suceeding Fujita Seiko. No one in Japan or who has known Fujita Seiko seems aware that he is the guy to inherit his style. But for some strange reason, he has never answered my questions. Gee, I wonder why. :idunno:


----------



## M.C. Busman

Don, 

Forgive my ignorance.  Is Yo Sato another name for a non-Japanese ninjer soke?

Are there pictures of this character?


Happiness,

M.C. Busman


----------



## Don Roley

Oh yeah. Yo Sato is the name of an American who changed his name to sound more Japanese. Steve Delany (Saitama Steve) hates his guts for claiming to be a member of the same prestigious koryu association in Japan as he, which is a flat out lie. Not surprising that fauds band together, eh?

As for photos, I think you can find some if you look at the links.


----------



## jibran

Also, Sato's father changed his name to Yamashiro Toshitora (to sound more Japanese obviously). Don't these people realize that Seiko himself said that he was the LAST of the Koga ninja (Don, correct me if I am wrong; I think Seiko Fujita wrote a book by that title).


----------



## Don Roley

jibran said:
			
		

> Also, Sato's father changed his name to Yamashiro Toshitora (to sound more Japanese obviously). Don't these people realize that Seiko himself said that he was the LAST of the Koga ninja (Don, correct me if I am wrong; I think Seiko Fujita wrote a book by that title).



I don't think "Yo Sato" knew his father. The story about his father changing his name is probably no more than that.

As for the last Koga ninja story.....well, there may be other lines out there that we do not know about. But look at this article and you will see that there was a hell of a lot of people who knew Fujita standing around at his funeral lamanting the fact that this ninjutsu died with him. No one in Japan seems aware that it survived. They know about his Kenpo school surviving. But the only folks that seem aware that this Japanese art survived live outside of Japan.

Yeah, that just screams of fraud to anyone with half a brain.


----------



## Henso

Gentleman,

I can solve this puzzle for you, it goes something like this. In 1994, I meet this guy who says that he has trained with a guy and Fred Barnes and at various seminars, with SKH. I was interested in Ninjutsu, but, not very knowledgable, beyond some book info, started to train with him. This guy, years later, is the famous subject of this thread, and thus, I like to dedicate a site containing various documents he gave me while I trained with him, to you all...enjoy.

http://daviddantonio.tripod.com


----------



## TimoS

Henso said:
			
		

> I like to dedicate a site containing various documents he gave me while I trained with him, to you all...enjoy.



Huh ? Did I read this right: you were given a Menkyo kaiden after about 3 years of practise ? Wow!  :uhyeah:


----------



## Henso

The guy is a clown, and I knew as soon as I had these in hand, that one day I'd be able to sink him with them.


----------



## KarmaDragonfly

I also have trained with said "Soke"...This man is more then a fraud,he is a danger to himself and others as well. In one "class" I remember a "student" getting their nose broken and not seeking medical treatment b/c as "Soke" often insinuated a "real ninja" wouldn't seek medical treatment but would let his Soke heal it(with his mikkyo? or the fraudulent Reiki he went around teaching all of us?? The man claimed to teach his "top student at the time" to be a reported "buddhist monk"...and had the man present for his childs birth so that the "Gods would be invoked to watch over the next "Soke""...Sure,he's not a fruitcake now is he?) So all in all this man is not only a danger to himself,as I previously stated,but also a danger to everyone around him...And I am in no way trying to slander "soke"-but I have seen firsthand the fraud that he is. I also have some very interesting documents about him and from him as well. I feel as a former student,Henso I would want to speak with you if I may. I'm not sure if you are allowed to post your email address here so please contact me somehow. I will be available to speak with you. 
Peace,
Karma


----------



## KempoShaun

This thread has also been beaten to death over at www.e-budo.com   This guy is a riot! :ultracool


----------



## bufukan-info

KarmaDragonfly,
  I remember all that stuff.  My nose, etc.  Read your pm and email.  -D


----------



## RRouuselot

I just had a look at his certificates 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
















    Give me a friggin break....this bozo is not even worth the bandwidth it takes to post about him. 
  This guy is full of the stuff you wipe off your shoes after a day at the Kennel Club. 

   Trust me, the Martial Arts "Darwin Awards" will catch up to this guy soon enough.


----------



## Henso

KarmaDragonfly,

I'm glad to see others of Dave's students come forward, this guy needs to be isolated from all of his students in the hope that it will cause him to snap out of his fantasy. 

As concerns the documents you have, I'd be very interested in seeing what you have. I sent you email...Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## KarmaDragonfly

Hello Again Gentlemen,
I have returned your emails and hope to hear from you both again soon. I want to clear a few things up to the people who don't know David personally-I am not here to talk about him or to poke fun at him. This is a very serious issue which is everpresent in my life. It's not fun nor is it a gas to have to deal with the stress knowing this man has caused me and many others over the years. For awhile now I thought that maybe _I_  was wrong and that _I_  was the one with the problem-and I am so glad to have stumbled upon these two guys. I hope I don't offend anyone,but as funny as it is to all of you that he claims all these things about himself try to imagine how you would feel if you had been the one to believe it and when you woke up and realized he was a fraud and you left EVERYONE who was still training with him turned on YOU....This is what I went through. Now I am hoping to open up a door where those of us who have dealt with this crap for so long can talk and pool our info-hopefully to try and help anyone who is still left. Good Luck in your searches everyone.
Peace,
-Karma


----------



## Don Roley

The link at the top of this page is no longer in service. Here is the new site detailing his military claims.

http://www.specsec.org/CDWall.html


----------



## Gentle Fist

WOW.   Looks like this guy better make another name change.


----------



## Obi Wan Shinobi

Dang those are some real cheap, hand written certificates.


----------

